# Show off your mecate reins!



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the color of the reins


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you! Blue is his color


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty! Looks great! I'd post in the tack section as well, if you haven't already!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok! Great idea! I'm so happy with my purchase! I'll post a link to the website.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's mine, no bling for me lol!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't use them because....the original mecates were braided horse hair, very light. The horse carries twice the weight on his bit on one side because of the get down line. With horse hair this was insignificant. With the yacht reins, I feel it makes quite a difference. Too much for my liking.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm a teenage girl...Bling is to be expected (; I love your horse's bit though!


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah the guys would never let met live it down if I had that lol! The bit is just a Weaver brand with brass buttons on it. 

You can't see it but I've got a double overhand stopper knot on the off side slobber, it adds a little more weight to offset the get-down rope and also allows the rein to swivel. There's supposed to be some weight there to signal the horse. You see how long my slobbers are, that's to give the horse more feel for the change in balance before direct contact/pull is applied. It's design is to mimic the weight and balance of romel reins with chains. 

The use of horse hair rope is taken from the hackamore and applied to the snaffle. A six strand with a core mane hair mecate isn't really all that light and anyway it's tied on top of the heel knot of the bosal for added weight, it was not meant to be light. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow they are really cool! You wouldn't catch me with them though  But they are so awesome!Nice colors as well


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Not a fan of mecates PintoTess? You're an english rider right?  Thanks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha yes I am  But they are pretty nice!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

This one is my favorite...Larry Schutte twisted from horse hair from all the horses on the ranch, so to me it's kinda special.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like your bridle cowchick


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Country Woman said:


> I like your bridle cowchick


Thanks!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Love your snaffle cowchick!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

xxGallopxx said:


> Love your snaffle cowchick!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Buckaroo Leather - 100% Alpaca Mecate AM01

I use a Dale Chavez bosal and these alpaca hair mecates, I LOVE them. Soft to the hand, weigh just enough.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

btw what are mecate reins


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> btw what are mecate reins


Mecate (rein) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia hope this helps


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> This one is my favorite...Larry Schutte twisted from horse hair from all the horses on the ranch, so to me it's kinda special.


How did you collect all the hair, and how much did it take to spin into a rope?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you Evansk for that information 
very interesting


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I tried a mecate set on a snaffle bit and I hated the feel of it. It made the bit feel unbalanced to me, so the only mecate rein I ever really used was on my bosal (which I unfortunately lost in the barn fire). Now the rein is just an extra long lead rope that I use when I'm working with young horses LOL.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike Zimmerman said:


> How did you collect all the hair, and how much did it take to spin into a rope?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When we were cleaning out the saddle barn we found a box of hair. The guy that worked there before us roached a bunch of horses before he quit/got fired. They thought he took the hair with him when he left, but he must of hid it in the barn and forgot about it. It was a big box but some that hair has in bad shape and not useable. I had some that I had been saving as well, so I am not sure how much of it had to be tossed.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

For anyone that is interested I have a braided Alpaca rope that came from Peru. I am not a fan of it, so I will sell it if anyone is interested.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Smrobs, your reins look very similar in color to mine!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, LOL, I'm a sucker for anything blue :wink:.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Me too! Blue is Joker's color. The only thing I'm having trouble on deciding is what color his SMB's are gonna be! Royal blue to match his barrel reins, or turquoise(?) to match the mecate's. You think royal blue would look ok with lighter blue reins like what he has?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it would look fine.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, I think different colors of blue look pretty good together. Thanks


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have any since I'm riding English, but they look awesome!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Back in the day when my guy was a 3 yr old, man we's both getting old:lol:


----------

